# Co-pay/Co-ins write offs



## Tonyj (Aug 6, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to Medicares documentation against writing off copays for patients?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 6, 2012)

Tonyj said:


> Can anyone direct me to Medicares documentation against writing off copays for patients?



Read:

"Indications of Improper Waiver of Deductibles and Copayments"


http://oig.hhs.gov/fraud/docs/alertsandbulletins/121994.html


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks much!


----------

